# no carbs in the evening



## drow (Sep 12, 2011)

im currently runnin a cuttin cycle and ive read in a few places that not eatin carbs for your last meal or even the 2nd half of the day will help boost GH or something like that, has anyone actually tried this and seemed to get better results? i have been tryin this the past few days and i dont feel any weaker when im lifting or anything which i was worried about if i cut out carbs the 2nd half of the day. i only get a few carbs from my post shake and then thats it for the evening so i basically load all my carbs in the morning. let me know what you guys think


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty standard I would think. I know a lot of people who do this. I don't completely cut out carbs at night but I do like to get the majority of them in the AM.


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 12, 2011)

consuming carbs before bed will blunt GH release. I do like most, and consume carbs early in the day, maybe one last time about 5 hours before bed.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunday thru Thursday I avoid carbs at night.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 12, 2011)

Is beer a carb?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 12, 2011)

Intermittent fasting guru from lean gains has studies saying most of your calories should be consumed late at night.. I would like some more input on this topic


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Is beer a carb?



About 12g per can.


----------



## lemon_ (Sep 13, 2011)

if Built was here 
Carbs becoming fattening during the evening is a myth, eat your carbs when you want but keep in mind that: 
"Foods that promote storage are less satiating than foods that are burned  easily. Since insulin is a storage hormone, you might find it helpful  to eat in such a way as to keep insulin down." (this is quoted from Built's blog)
I eat all my carbs before bedtime.


----------



## drow (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah i stop carbs usually the last meal or once in a while i just stop after my lunch,except my post workout shake. would this prevent me from gettin any more size or would the carbs that fueled my workout be enough?


----------



## FUZO (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Is beer a carb?


 

Not if its lite beer,lol


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2011)

Not drinking beer at night is crazy talk...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Not drinking beer at night is crazy talk...


----------



## sosc (Sep 13, 2011)

I've experimented with high protein intake, low protein intake,
varying the time of carb/protein intake, and some mixed mode 
combinations. So far my results have shown that for reducing
body fat neither is super important, with the most critcal components
being:

* adherence to appropriate calorie intake
* cardio after weight lifting when glycogen levels are reduced

Eating more at night makes sense as a lot of repair is done sleeping.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 13, 2011)

well, the thing is that from waht I understand, GH is only half the equation.  you need GH AND insulin, BOTH to make IGF and it is the IGF which we are after in the end....

If you workout late, you can carb up around the workout.  You can also, if you want to, take whey instead of casein before bedtime.  that goes against waht most of us are told BUT the reason is you want to constantly prime your body's responses..

Your body has to flat line on the aminos in between meals.  This helps reprime it and keep it anabolic more than keeping your body in constant supply of aminos above base levels....  You also want to spike insulin....

So carbs late at night is fine.  some bodybuilders will drink casein hydrosylate or some other fast acting protein thruout the day and at their nightly meal, they eat as much as they want AND they lose weight.  OF course, a clean diet.....

this concept of pushing amino acid levels back to baseline several times a day is similar to when you do a fast for the body.  It reprimes it!


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 13, 2011)

It's 1225 am on Wednesday and I just downed a pb and j and a glass of milk.  Before that I had a 100 calorie Pet Brown Mule and one recess cup.  I should lose about two pounds this week.  Down one since Sunday.  I think Prince or someone in the stickies post a month or two ago about research suggesting that carbs at night kept leptin levels up, thus keeping you more anabolic.  I don't sweat this stuff unless getting ready for a show.  Otherwise to me, carbs means water.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 14, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> It's 1225 am on Wednesday and I just downed a pb and j and a glass of milk. Before that I had a 100 calorie Pet Brown Mule and one recess cup. I should lose about two pounds this week. Down one since Sunday. I think Prince or someone in the stickies post a month or two ago about research suggesting that carbs at night kept leptin levels up, thus keeping you more anabolic. I don't sweat this stuff unless getting ready for a show. Otherwise to me, carbs means water.


 

Well I wouldnt think of pb &j and reeses cups as good carbs since the jelly is all simple sugars adn the reeses cup the same BUT I think I get your point, you dont have to eat a clean diet and it aint goin to bother you much other than before a show.


----------



## Schez (Sep 16, 2011)

I usually just get carbs in the form of veggies for my evening meal but make sure I get healthy fats otherwise I'm starving and would just pig out later on


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

It's okay to eat carbs whenever you want....


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Is beer a carb?



No it's a food group but can be replaced by anadrol.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It's okay to eat carbs whenever you want....


You just made a lot of broscientists cry with that post.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> You just made a lot of broscientists cry with that post.



It's what I do.


----------



## Tom Strong. (Apr 19, 2013)

How the hell do you get away with drinking beer ? I had to give it up to loose the fat, I really miss beer !


----------



## Tom Strong. (Apr 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Not drinking beer at night is crazy talk...


How the hell do you get away with drinking beer ? I had to give it up to loose the fat, I really miss beer !


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 19, 2013)

I take in most of my carbs in the evening. I just keep track of cals and gs of carbs if I'm limiting them so I hit the right numbers. I sleep better if I eat this way.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 30, 2013)

For everyone saying it doesnt matter "I eat a fukin hamburger and bag of chips before bed blah blah" You shouldnt eat anything before bed if your trying to burn fat.When you sleep your metabolism slows to almost nothing therfore all that shit you just ate is going to be stored as fat for later when you need fuel since it doesnt need it while you sleep.during sleep your body is pretty much using calories at the basal  metabolic rate. Since transit time for foods is usually of the order of  24 hours, there is PLENTY of nourishment from the day before being  pulled from the intestines to avoid too much catabolism. The brain can  also call upon liver stores of glycogen if it needs some "sugar."

The net effect is usually muscles being BUILT during sleep rather than consumed.


----------



## benzo (Apr 30, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> For everyone saying it doesnt matter "I eat a fukin hamburger and bag of chips before bed blah blah" You shouldnt eat anything before bed if your trying to burn fat.When you sleep your metabolism slows to almost nothing therfore all that shit you just ate is going to be stored as fat for later when you need fuel since it doesnt need it while you sleep.during sleep your body is pretty much using calories at the basal  metabolic rate. Since transit time for foods is usually of the order of  24 hours, there is PLENTY of nourishment from the day before being  pulled from the intestines to avoid too much catabolism. The brain can  also call upon liver stores of glycogen if it needs some "sugar."
> 
> The net effect is usually muscles being BUILT during sleep rather than consumed.



Your metabolism may slow initially during sleep but once you hit REM sleep it actually significantly increase leading to the overall metabolic rate while sleeping to be not much different than your normal resting metabolic rate. There is also research that shows exercise increases sleeping metabolic rate significantly leading to more fat oxidation during sleep as well as data that shows that lean individuals actually have a higher sleeping metabolic rate than RMR so unless you are already obese there shouldn't be an issue. There is no real reason to avoid carbs at night when trying to lose fat. All the research is summed up very well in Layne Norton's article on the subject if anyone hasn't read it. BioBlog: Carbs at Night: Fat loss killer or imaginary boogeyman? | Biolayne


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2013)

the greater the amount of fat free mass that a person has the less of a difference there is between the resting metabolic rate (RMR) and the sleeping metabolic rate (SMR).   the metabolic rate also increases during the 1st sleep cycle, this is also when the body releases the majority of GH.  once again the greater the amount of fat free mass then greater the increase here.  then as the night progresses the SMR will decrease minimally until it reaches it's slowest point right before awakening.

it's pretty much the exact opposite for persons with low fat free mass and a high percentage of body fat.


----------



## alexvega (May 24, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Not drinking beer at night is crazy talk...



mm bro what can u tell me about beer?
im turned a love drinker of beer 3 years ago, now im so more wide in the waist! dammm


----------



## bosshoss83 (Jun 2, 2013)

alexvega said:


> mm bro what can u tell me about beer?
> im turned a love drinker of beer 3 years ago, now im so more wide in the waist! dammm



That was sarcasm.  Anyway, p b and j plus resses sounds like the diet of the future...


----------

